# Beer



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Some months ago (pre-revolution) I came across 'Luxor Weizen', which (particularly as I like WeissBier), was a refeshing change from the usual Stella/Sakara/Egyptian Heiniken cooking lager. When I researched it at the time, I found it came from the Egyptian International Beverage Company, which seemed to have some connection with a liquour store called 'Cheers'. Now the only Cheers I knew stocked none of their product, was down in the Sinai, and has since closed. Does anyone know if the beer / brewery / Cheers still exists? They seem to have gone to a lot of trouble to make sure they are undetectable on the internet (almost the only way the expat community, presumably their best market, will have a chance of finding them). If they are still out there though, I'd love to know.


----------

